# best tablet for main interface



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

I have considered the Ipad but I am looking at a mosconi 6to8 processor and I want to run pure digital to it. I currently have a bit one, which has the volume knob which is nice but is limited to 24/48. The mosconi has 24/96 so I am moving towards that model.

The problem is the mosconi doesn't have a controller and when it comes out it's going to be expensive. The mosconi 6to8 can be controlled by an android app. But it doesn't have an ipad app available. Sooooo.....

My options are to run the Ipad as the main interface for music storage and have the benefits of a tablet in the car and then purchase a Droid X to run the volume or to buy an Android based pad, like the google nexus, and use it for both the main interface and the volume. 

What I don't know if if the nexus,or any of the android pads have an out that will give me spdif or a direct digital out that bypasses their crappy dacs.

My goal is to have one tablet to do everything but i don't know if that's possible. any ideas?

If i go Apple Ipad I will use the Pure I-20 to extract the digital signal.

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

The 6to8 has a DSP that runs at a sample rate 48kHz, just like all currently available processors. When they tell you that it can handle a higher sample rate, that only means that it is able to down sample to its native resolution. 

So you're essentially negating any benefit that the high resolution brings you since the processor is not processing at the sample rate.

If you like the bitone and you still want to send it high rez digital music you can just get an Audison SFC which is an Asynchronous Sample Rate Converter which will do an excellent down conversion. There is also a mindsp minidigi which does the same conversion but with probably less digital interface integration features. 

As for iDevice outputs, you'll want to make sure the dock states that it is compatible with high sample rate and bit depths. None that I know of are and most won't even mention it since all but a few apps will only play up to 48kHz. So why mention it if the media player won't play the file in the first place. There are some apps however that will play high resolution FLAC but the files loading it rudimentary, as well as the media player. You can't control or even see those files from the iDevice iPod app for instance. The only way to output those files in high resolution is via the camera kit adapter and a driverless USB soundcard that supports the sample rate you use. Be it an S/PDIF output card only or one with a DAC type as well.

My understanding of the Pure dock is that it has two clocks for the two main sample rates that iOS support, 44.1 and 48Khz. Anything other than that will be butchered with a poor sample rate conversion, if it even outputs something at all.


----------



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

t3sn4f2,

Thanks for your response. I am continuing to learn about ditching the deck and going straight digital so let me tell you what I want to try and accomplish and please tell me what way you think is best.

First and foremost i am trying to build an SQ system. But I want to try and ditch my deck. I currently use an alpine 7998 and pretty much just play CD's in it. I rarely listen to radio.

I would like to use a touch screen pad (like an Ipad or google type pad). I would like to load my music lossless or in FLAC and be able to navigate the music from the pad. The plan is to mount it permanently in the car.

I currently don't know of another way to do this except for utilizing an Ipad with a Pure 1-20 and an optical or electronic coax out to the bit one. Then utilize the bit one controller for the volume control. 

I thought that the 6to8 might have a better sampling rate so I was considering the switch and then use an android phone to control the volume but if the 6to8 isn't any better and moving digital information than the bit one, I will stick with the bit one. 

Now, with all of that being said. If there is a better way to move digital music to the bit one while utilizing a touch pad I am all ears. I believe that a carputer might be the next step but from what I have read, they are far more expensive. And if the bit one is limited to 48 as you say, then having the ability to send it higher rez digital feed may not be of any benefit.

Last question, if I am limited, with this system, to 48, will there be a significant difference in sound quality over my 7998 running analog to the bit one (which is what I am doing)? Or is it one of those things that is so close I probably wouldn't recognize it. Who knows, it may be better, though the dacs in the 7998 are pretty decent.

Thanks again for all your help. Trying to catch up on the digital movement.

Lance


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

The pure dock seem like the way to go imo, just make sure you check with the company to make sure that it can charge the ipad. If not there is one from Cambridge audio work that support the ipad but is more expensive.

Check out the iOS "leechtunes" app. Its a really good gesture based media player for the car.

Can't speak for the 9887/bitone combo, never read any true objective reviews on it versus a digital interface. But IME they will sound the same except for maybe an imperceivable amount of noise while playing music. 

Sorry for the short response, but I just spent like a half hour typing a longer one only to have a keyboard gremlin jump my cursor to the back function and wipe it all out.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

How about Alpine H800 with a controller? You get digital in and controller could do volume up and down.
You should look in to that device even though 6-8 is nice as well.

Just a thought to consider.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> The pure dock seem like the way to go imo, just make sure you check with the company to make sure that it can charge the ipad. If not there is one from Cambridge audio work that support the ipad but is more expensive.
> 
> Check out the iOS "leechtunes" app. Its a really good gesture based media player for the car.
> 
> ...


Thanks, no worries on the response. I have had it happen as well. The pure unit does charge the ipad/ipod so that is nice. i have a buddy of mine that has one cheap so I will most likely go that route.


----------



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> How about Alpine H800 with a controller? You get digital in and controller could do volume up and down.
> You should look in to that device even though 6-8 is nice as well.
> 
> Just a thought to consider.
> ...


I am not familiar with the unit. I will have to check it out. I already have the bit one and do like the interface and am already familiar with it but learning a new one wouldn't be a biggy.

Thanks,

L


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It looks like you are set with bitone, but you could only control few things and change settings only on the laptop, With H800, you could do everything on the fly by a controller.
Also control a sub volume, do front, back. left right, crossovers, EQ, i mean everything.

Software for H800 is very easy to use and you just cant go wrong with that unit...


----------

